# Wish me luck w/MADS



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

I was lucky enough to pick up some MADS at the ACA in INDY this year! Thanks to the CCAC for hosting the event ! Also thanks to Laif Demason for sonating several fish to the event as well.
I picked up 6 Pty east coast golds( i believe they are Pty grandidieri ) 4 Pty oligacanthus "red fin" , and 4 Pe menarambo ! 
Wish me luck with these I am pretty sure I have males and females from both Pty species , not so sure with the menarambo . I do really hope that I'll get spawns from all 3 species though









By siklid at 2012-07-17

Thanks
Tim


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: Nice


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

beautiful fish!


----------

